# Pourover - SuperJolly or something else? (Maybe Sage Smart Pro)



## HelicalRays (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd be grateful for any advice you lovely coffee types can give.

I've got a Super Jolly that I've been using with a Gaggia classic and after a good year of use have concluded that espresso just isn't my thing and I love a good pourover. I'm therefore thinking of selling my set up and just having a grinder and v60.

I've read in various places online that the Super Jolly is an espresso grinder and as such isn't very good for pourover. Is there a material difference between an SJ and a "pourover grinder"? Should I just hang on to my SJ and use it for pourover or sell up and get something more pourover focussed? And if so, what could I get for a similar cost as I could sell the SJ for?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

I'd happily swap my SGP for your SJ as I am looking for an SJ/Major for espresso. I will admit that the SJ is a far better grinder than the SGP for espresso but the SGP is compact and convenient and perfectly suited to pour over. I have no experience with the SJ and pour over though. Maybe a swap with some additional money? (I'm sorry if I am breaching rules by discussing this in a non-sale forum)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HelicalRays said:


> I'd be grateful for any advice you lovely coffee types can give.
> 
> Is there a material difference between an SJ and a "pourover grinder"?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 Not if your SJ goes coarse enough (it should).


----------



## mopiko (Jan 2, 2017)

u're gonna like this!! keep the SJ, upgrade it to SSP brew(steel) burrs!! ive heard u get mindblowing pour/filter quality comparable to the ek43


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mopiko said:


> u're gonna like this!! keep the SJ, upgrade it to SSP brew(steel) burrs!! ive heard u get mindblowing pour/filter quality comparable to the ek43


 Hmmmm...be careful of the hyperbole


----------

